

The Extraordinary Science of Addictive Junk Food - forgotAgain
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/24/magazine/the-extraordinary-science-of-junk-food.html?hp

======
gruseom
It's a pity that this major article seems to have fallen through the cracks
here.

~~~
tod222
Absolutely. Folks, read this one.

It starts off with an anecdote about how greed torpedoed the meeting of
industry leaders to deal with the health issues presented by their products.
From the article, an extraordinary admission by one of the would-be reformers:

> Mudd then did the unthinkable. He drew a connection to the last thing in the
> world the C.E.O.’s wanted linked to their products: cigarettes.

